# PC 863PK and Lowes! WTF!? - long post…



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

After posting this (asking which PC router I should get for my table)…

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/6145-pc-router-table.html

I saw that Lowes carried the new version of the 890 series which I understand is the 863PK (thanks to Mike‘s info on my post). Dual bases for $259... Figured I’d be ok with the new model and I was excited to get that puppy mounted in my table this weekend. 

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=127695-70-863PK&lpage=none

Right? I’m not dreaming am I? I go to the store, see the label, 863PK, grab a box, get home, go to open the box and it’s the 893PK!!!???? 

Now I did a search on here but could not find what the issues were with the 860 series but I know it was tied to the base. And I saw this review on the Porter Cable site:

http://www.deltaportercable.com/Products/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=16134

Amazing that they have that “Don’t buy it review” on the web site!!!!

Anyway I get it out of the box and sure enough the base feels slightly wobbly on my flat steel building surface (my old cheapo Ryobi does not)…

Needless to say it’s going back to Lowes tomorrow. But what is the story with the 863PK? Is it on it’s way? It’s not listed at all on the PC web site. I know Bob recommended the sears copy cat for 100 bucks but I have a previous gripe with sears and would rather not buy from them… 

I was sticking with the PC because of compatibility but what would be a good 2nd option for a 2.something HP router brand at this point?

Thanks for listening!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

I'm not being a smart ass  But I can show you the water but I can't make you drink..


Good Luck with your quest


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

How did I know you would be 1st to respond 

And I know Bob,, But I would need 5 pages on the forum to go over all the issues I've had with sears products. And it might be the case the PC makes their router,,, who knows. but at this point that does not even give me a comfort level. 

my quest goes on!

I hope Lowes can give me some answers on the 860 and when they will have some. But I bet they just look at me funny...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

I know what you mean I also was down on Sears for a LONG time But they have turned the corner I think But anyway get your money back from Lowes and then take a hard look at the Bosch combo set, many of the members on the forum have them and they really like them...

I also like PC and I have many of them  I have 4 of the 690 LRVS models and like them ....I have them in plunge bases most of the time,,.but I'm a old PC user...  

http://www.google.com/products?btnG=Search&show=dd&q=690LRVS
==========


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

I got the Bosch 1617EVS Combo about this time last year. There was a problem with a bearing, but they sent me a new motor. I'm very pleased with the way it handles. The soft start and variable speed are really nice. I haven't used the Plunge Base much yet, but it seems good, too.
Roger
(Roefa)


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the rexponse guys!

I've always like the feel of the Bosch when holding them at the store. I'll give their comb a hard look today when I go to return the PC. Is the Bosch unit adaptable when it comes to buying jigs and things? I was sticking wit the PC mostly because of compatibly. Also has Bosh fixed the switch issue I keep reading about? 

Thanks again!


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

BTW, Is anyone using the RA1165 Under-Table Base with bocsh router?


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Nick,

Yes, it's a great set-up for me. 

Bit changes are a breeze.....Flip the latch, drop the motor and change the bit.

TTG


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i have the Bosch 1617EVS with the 3 collets Very nice router I also have 2 PC 690 combo's also The bosch is is the router work shop top And the PC's use as plung and cutting circles ect. All so nice routers I guess it is up to the user Lots of router's out their del


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

OK, I went to Lowes return desk and asked to speak to the store manager. Explained the whole old model vs new model, defects, etc. He was very polite but basically told me “they don’t let us know anything, I would have no way of finding out when the new model is coming in”. 

So I went to look at the Bosch. I liked it! And they had a bundle special with the RA1054 Deluxe Router Guide for 219 (basically the same price as Amazon). I’m not sure how I’ll use the guide but I saw it can be set up to cut circles. That’s something I know I’ll use. Also I’m thinking I might be able to “re-wire” it to make a plainer somehow (insert Tim Allen grunt here)…

So overall I’m happy,, I’ll be ordering the router table base so I don’t have to drill out my current table and so I can play around with the above table adjustment. 

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

I have two of the RA1161 bases for my 1617EVS... the one with the push-lever course adjustment and the knurled fine adjustment that can be operated with the allen T-handle from above the table through a small hole. I mounted one in an old Craftsman 3-hole mount table. I just leave one of these bases in that table. Rather than using the plastic sub-base, I drilled and tapped the aluminum frame on the main base. I don't recommend this unless you are experienced in machining metals! I got the thing upside down in my mind and drilled the adjustment handle hole in the flipped position...and had to drill another correct hole in the table... no big deal, but stupid of me. 

The RA1165 eliminates this "problem" for most tables... the sub-base is drilled and tapped with both the industry-standard 3-hole (10-24 thread) pattern and the Bosch 4-hole (4mm thread) pattern. All 4-holes in the Bosch pattern go completely through the base and can be used for layout. Baseplates from the original router kit can also be used as a drilling jig. This still would not have helped me on my old Sears aluminum table because the Bosch plastic sub-base is too big to fit the hole cast into the table. A spacer of some sort and long screws would have been required. And all will require the adjustment hole in the table unless you prever to just use the knurled knob form underneath. They also make and optional handle for that, too.

My combo kit came with a "bonus" RA1054 edge guide promotion. Any of you guys buying might watch for that if it's still available. Happy Thanksgiving!

Roger
(Roefa)


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Good stuff Roger!!! 

The table I have now (Wolfcraft) is drilled for a Craftsman routers (no comments BJ!)...

So I'm either going to use an adaptor plate or drill the table for the bosh 4 hole pattern. I'm taking a trip to woodcraft today and I know they sell an adaptor plate mad of plexi. I'll see if that can be used for my application then go from there. 

Thanks for all the feedback!


----------

